# Whole house water purification systems.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We are considering having a water purification installed in our home. Not interested in one that uses bulk salt. Not interested in a RO system either.

We had a plumber here last Thur. to fix some leaky faucets. Before he left, he talked to us about a home water purification system. The one he recommended, doesn't use electricity. It uses water pressure to purify the water. He left a brochure with us, but it's on the vague side. Cost was $2K installed.

Not sure how large the system is physically, but it looks to be compact. We were told that it will last approx. 7 yrs. before a new cartridge is needed.

Not sure if a water purification system is the same as a water softener system? Anyone know for sure?

Today on tv, I saw an ad for the this system: www.h20concepts.com

The plumber is returning tomorrow afternoon to do a bit of follow-up work. If any of you have a home water purification system in your home, I'd sure like to hear about it and how you like it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

pic said:


> Go for it, great idea.
> I don't know much about water purification systems.
> My preference , it would need to filter everything in the water , not just particles.


+1


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We have exceptionally hard water in our area. Lots of calcium we have found out. That was the main reason for having a plumber come out to replace the cartridges (inserts) in most of our shower and tub faucets.

And yes, to filtering out everything in the water.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I put in a GE system filter that uses replaceable filters and I use the charcoal one and the water is totally tasteless. Otherwise there is a faint chlorine taste. This is a basic system that works great. The filters last about 3 months and are $35. Since I don't use much water, it has been about 7-9 months between filters. I just replace them when I begin to taste chlorine or the flow reduces a little.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Whole-House-Water-Filtration-System-GXWH40L/100669051

I was lucky enough to have excellent access to my inlet pipe and it was a piece of cake. If you have copper pipes, use SharkBite fittings. They are removable and so easy to use.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The GE walter filtration system that tjkarch60 mentions only filters grit out of the water. If you put in a charcoal cartridge, it can improve the taste by filtering out impurities. Does nothing for calcium, magnesium and other contaminants.

The H2O Concepts, on the home page under "Plumbing and Appliances" states: "Leaves vital calcium and magnesium in the water. "

I have a drilled well about 275 feet down thru granite and get a lot of grit that clogs the screens on the washer hoses and the aerators in sink faucets.
I installed a whole house filter (Similar to the GE one) that removes the grit. 
If the well has been worked on, they put in chlorine tablets to disinfect the system, for several weeks after I have put a charcoal filter in to remove the chlorine and chlorine taste. Even flushing the system after they put the cap back on does not remove all the chlorine nor the chlorine taste. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tjkarch60 said:


> I put in a GE system filter that uses replaceable filters and I use the charcoal one and the water is totally tasteless. Otherwise there is a faint chlorine taste. This is a basic system that works great. The filters last about 3 months and are $35. Since I don't use much water, it has been about 7-9 months between filters. I just replace them when I begin to taste chlorine or the flow reduces a little.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Whole-House-Water-Filtration-System-GXWH40L/100669051
> 
> I was lucky enough to have excellent access to my inlet pipe and it was a piece of cake.* If you have copper pipes, use SharkBite fittings. They are removable and so easy to use.*




I wouldn't use these shortcuts. I have seen homes damaged by flooding as a result of this junk failing.
Hire a plumber and sleep well.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We definitely want to remove as much contaminants as possible. The calcium here is really bad. It shows up in and on the outside of the faucets. Only a good soaking in vinegar will remove it. 

I can only imagine what it does to water heaters, dish washers, clothe washers, etc. 

If we have to spend some money, so be it. It's just that I want a good system that is low maintenance as possible and effective. 

And.........one with a decent, no gimmick warranty.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> The GE walter filtration system that tjkarch60 mentions only filters grit out of the water. If you put in a charcoal cartridge, it can improve the taste by filtering out impurities. Does nothing for calcium, magnesium and other contaminants.
> 
> *The H2O Concepts, on the home page under "Plumbing and Appliances" states: "Leaves vital calcium and magnesium in the water. "*
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. I missed it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I missed it.


It does 'claim' to change them to a Water Soluble form, but don't know what that really means or what it does for your water/laundry/showers.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I wouldn't use these shortcuts. I have seen homes damaged by flooding as a result of this junk failing.
> Hire a plumber and sleep well.
> 
> GW


So you're saying we should "sleep with a plumber"? (instead of sleep with the fishes?)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

At my age and stage in life, if I ain't dead yet from having drank regular water out of a tap when younger, I ain't gonna worry about the next 20 yrs. or so. 

I'm more concerned about our appliances and the cost it would take to repair or replace them due to hard water deposits.

We either drink bottled water or water from our Brita or Zero Water pitchers.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So you're saying we should "sleep with a plumber"? (instead of sleep with the fishes?)


I am saying that if you use the quickie "push-lock" fittings and it fails your well pump or city water supply does not care and will continue to supply water until you quit paying the bill whether it is a water bill or the electric bill that runs your well pump. Either way is up to you.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Spend the money, get the state of the art quality system. .
You'll be able to throw away your brita system, lol, and have drinking water out of all five bathrooms. 
You can drink the bath water if you get thirsty, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It looks as if I have a lot more researching to do before we commit to making a decision on a system.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It looks as if I have a lot more researching to do before we commit to making a decision on a system.


You could enjoy the quality system, plus a top quality system may increase the value of the house. It's a no brainer.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would also consider an electric generator system that's sufficient for your property.

Possible water holding tank to go with your purification system.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I would also consider an electric generator system that's sufficient for your property.
> 
> Possible water holding tank to go with your purification system.


Would you please try and refrain from spending my money?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Would you please try and refrain from spending my money?


Lmao!!
But there's a possible return on the investment ( roi )

I've noticed you spending your money very wisely since 2012, lol.
Your mind is usually already made up or heading in the right direction.
But you you still like to put the question out there for any input you may have missed, lol.

The generator was next.

I reserve the right to be totally wrong on any previous assumptions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Lmao!!
> But there's a possible return on the investment ( roi )
> 
> I've noticed you spending your money very wisely since 2012, lol.
> ...


I do value the view and opinion of others. There's a lot of smart people in this world, and although I may not know a lot of them, I do try and mingle with them whenever I can.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...


----------



## glentlor (Mar 21, 2021)

I use iSpring WGB21B whole house water filter, this machine was built to filter the water from my newly installed well in my entire house. Works well, the included micron filters do their job, but if you have sandy water, you'll need to replace them after flushing your well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...


----------



## rnielday (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm using the Culligan WH-HD200-C and I love it. I bought this filter to try and solve our well sediment problem. Completely removes scale and limescale from appliances and sinks. I'm sure it's also good for water heaters.


----------

